# Wie baut man einen Stromstossschalter mit einem IC 4011?



## Jan (11 April 2010)

Hallo.

Wie kann ich einen Stromstossschalter mit einem IC 4011 bauen?

Ich möchte LEDs mit einem Taster schalten.
Ich meine ich hätte mal irgendwo gesehen, dass dies mit UND-Gliedern geht, finde aber nirgends, wie das geht.

Ich möchte gerne mit ICs und nicht mit Relais arbeiten, weil die gesamte Schaltung mit Akkus betrieben werden soll.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich komme einfach nicht drauf, wie ich das realisieren kann.


----------



## marlob (11 April 2010)

_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flipflop_


----------



## marlob (11 April 2010)

Mit einem NE555 geht das auch
http://www.themt.de/el-0220-fflp-49.html#tog


----------



## Jan (11 April 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> _http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flipflop_


 




Leider geht dieses hier nur mit zwei Tastern, aber ich möchte es mnit einem Taster machen.
Geht das auch?

Ich würde auch andere günstige ICs kaufen.


----------



## marlob (11 April 2010)

Hast du meinen 2. Link gesehen


----------



## Jan (11 April 2010)

Ja habe ich.
Hatte nur gehofft, dass es mit dem 4011 geht.

Ich hab da noch eine blöde Frage zum 555.







Die LEDs müssen hier dann in den "Laststrang" des Transistors, oder?


----------



## marlob (11 April 2010)

Die LEDs können an den Laststrang.
Wenn du den 4011 benutzen willst, dann suche mal T-Flipflop oder D-Flipflop.
Da git es auch Ersatzschaltungen mit NAND-Gattern für


----------



## mariob (11 April 2010)

Hallo,
die 4000er Reihe der CMOS Logik ist für Akkubetrieb besser geeignet, da diese nur Strom aufnehmen wenn Pegelwechsel stattfinden. Das ist beim 555 nicht der Fall, der braucht immer ein wenig (ich dachte aber das es da auch CMOS gab, allerdings kenne ich das Design nicht).
Hier gibts was dazu: http://www.ferromel.de/tronic_271.htm
Bilder 7 bis 9

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Jan (11 April 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Die LEDs können an den Laststrang.
> Wenn du den 4011 benutzen willst, dann suche mal T-Flipflop oder D-Flipflop.
> Da git es auch Ersatzschaltungen mit NAND-Gattern für


 
Danke, ich denke ich werde es mal mit diesem Bild versuchen.





Evt. probiere ich es auch mal mit dem 555.


----------



## ZiComTec (12 April 2010)

Hallo,

der IC 4011 oder der 555 ist nur mit Aufwand einsetzbar. 

Wie wärs mit einem anderen, geeigneteren Baustein?
Besser sind da JK-Flipflop oder D-Flopflops. Schaltungsbeispiele gibs genug.


----------

